# M4 Reptile Shops



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Does anyone have any recommended reptile shops to visit along the M4 (ie reading, swindon etc) a couple of us are going on a roadtrip from London to Cardiff and want some shops to stop at along the way 

Ohh, and if anyone wants to meet at Reptile Cymru on the afternoon of Saturday 26th january, a few of us will be meeting up and going to the pub opposite 

Cheers


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

You can come round my house :lol2: exit 17 of the m4!!

Reptile zone in bristol along with Jurassic Reps, reptile shack in chippenham, Exotic pets in swindon.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Retile Zone isn't far off the journey 

For anyone in Cardiff "the pub opposite" is the Maltings on Cowbridge Road East (car park and right on the bus stop from central station). It's not huge but it has an outdoor seated area for smoking if you want to sit outside in the rain and freeze... and it serves good food. Details of pub here Cardiff Pubs : The Maltings except the photos are wrong as it was totally refurbished last month and is all shiny and modern now.

It's about a 10 second walk from Reptile Cymru so you can't miss it.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

*Newport*

I can recommend Reptile Zone for a stop. Pete always has something worth a look when you go there.
If you stop at Newport . Try WILDSIDE REPTILES. Tom is quite helpful as well
MIKE


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions.... anyone else?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

t-bo said:


> Does anyone have any recommended reptile shops to visit along the M4 (ie reading, swindon etc) a couple of us are going on a roadtrip from London to Cardiff and want some shops to stop at along the way
> 
> Ohh, and if anyone wants to meet at Reptile Cymru on the afternoon of Saturday 26th january, a few of us will be meeting up and going to the pub opposite
> 
> Cheers


It's gona be fun  we can drink! but ol' jacky boy cant. awww


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Come and visit us at the Reptile zone, its only 3,3 miles off the M5 which isnt much out of your way, Jurrassic Reps is only another 5 or so miles from us, its a new shop, but looking good up to know and Ryan is a really nice guy. I should be there on the 26th too
In Wales there is Dragon Reptiles which has a large room within a garden centre, I think it is off the 3rd Cardiff junction. Its a very nice shop, and Simon the owner is a great laugh.
Nothing in Swindon that I know about.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Your already on the list Angi, looking forward to it.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Cool, we love to meet people and have a good natter. There are lots of places to get food and drink right next to us as well - might help you plan your journey. There is - a chippy, a bakery, a sandwich/breakfast place, a Subway, a KFC, a pub all on our doorstep.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

oh joy, just what we need, NOT, must make sure i am off that day


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

if your around bristol the zone is a good place to go and jurassic reps if you go to j r say hi to ryan for me lol


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

leptophis said:


> oh joy, just what we need, NOT, must make sure i am off that day


Ohh dear, umm... not sure what your problem is, id love to know... maybe we should give you a miss?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

excellent i appreciate the gesture,


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

leptophis said:


> excellent i appreciate the gesture,


Pete Blake of Reptile Zone I presume? nice attitude...

:|


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

no worries


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

customer service at its best! A shop to avoid then...


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

the way this forum treats reptile businesses , that doesent worry me much, whether it be us, vivbuilder crystal palace reptiles or a number of others, my attitide isnt really surprising, I have seen so many companies and people slated on here, all of them work damm hard, yet you mods do nothing and allow stuff to go on which would never be allowed on any other forum,​


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I thought given its a public forum where people can voice opinions that people were generally allowed to do so ? No one complains when the compliments are good....


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Like i said, a shop to avoid then....

p.s. I have just checked I cant see any reported posts from you about people slating shops we can only react if people report them for us to see.


----------



## C.C. Rider (Nov 19, 2007)

What a novel way to drum up trade, insult potential customers.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I am so embarrassed


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

no worries, actually i know several people who have requiested things being done, but nothing ever has been, so sorry if you find my attitude poor, but it is no different than i find the mods on this site, with the exception of one,


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Well i guess it's a shop we're better off not visiting. To be honest, i'm surprised a business is acting the way you're acting at this moment. We're possible buyers, and yet you've basically told us we're not welcome and you'd rather we avoid your shop. I can see you're a clever person. Im glad we're not going to your shop now. Would rather take our custom elsewhere, and be able to talk to the employees in the shops rather than have us visit a shop only to be welcomed (or not in your case) by someone so rude.

If you felt things have gone so bad on the forums there are two options for you mate..

Why don't you:

A- Report posts of slander? considering every chance i have seen a shop or business being slagged off i have removed the threads and given warnings out

B- Talk to a moderator (although i guess a number of us wouldn't be willing to talk to you right now

or
C- Go away? you obviously have a massive issue with the way the forums are run, so why haven't you come to a moderator before this thread? Or reported the threads you felt were against the rules? 

I do love so much how people go about complaining about things and how people break the rules, how this and that, this and that.
yet we RARELY see that person reporting the so called threads and posts they're unhappy about.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

leptophis said:


> no worries, actually i know several people who have requiested things being done, but nothing ever has been, so sorry if you find my attitude poor, but it is no different than i find the mods on this site, with the exception of one,


I for one have NEVER had any dealings with you. So i can't see how you find my attitude poor.

Look. This is a thread to do with the reptile shops WE'RE likely to be visiting along the m4 on our trip to wales. So i'd appreciate it if you kept away from the thread, seeing as you cut your shop off of our trip


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

cant be arsed lol


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

andy have to say your probably right, cant fault your logic there


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Just to confirm if a reptile business is slated then they should report the thread/post to the moderators.. we do not allow naming and shaming when it comes to reptile business and I like to think that RFUK has a good relationship with the vast majority.

Lets now keep this thread on topic from here please.


----------

